# Help Please - Cape Town



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

I've got everything needed to mix some juice excluding PG.
Also, I need someone to do the actual mixing for me

Is there anyone that can assist ?

EDIT: . Prepared to pay for assistance

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/5/20)

I can help you with pg but cant help you to mix, twin babies keep me busy. why cant you mix by yourself ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I can help you with pg but cant help you to mix, twin babies keep me busy. why cant you mix by yourself ?




@Faiyaz Cheulkar , THANK YOU for the PG offer - will pm you.
I'm not a DIY person at all .
Also, I've never mixed juice before and I don't have anything to measure with .

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

A BIG THANK YOU to @MrGSmokeFree . 

He is sorting me out with PG and the mixing.

He actually came around to me to collect everything so that he can mix at his home.

We also discovered that we live in the same area - literally about 5 minutes from each other.

THANKS a million Gary. 


Also, THANKS again to you @Faiyaz Cheulkar for the PG offer.

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 9


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> A BIG THANK YOU to @MrGSmokeFree .
> 
> He is sorting me out with PG and the mixing.
> 
> ...



Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I was stressing for you @ddk1979! Good job @MrGSmokeFree!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! I was stressing for you @ddk1979! Good job @MrGSmokeFree!




I was getting a bit concerned since I now have about 7-10 days of juice left.
I thought I was fine when they announced a 3 week lockdown since I estimated I had about 2-3 months worth of juice to carry me through this period.
Sitting at home resulted in increased vaping and we are now on day 66 of lockdown with no end in sight regarding the ban on tobacco and vaping products.
And to crown it all I dropped 2 mods on the floor during this time, one of which works intermittently and the other one has a battery door that keeps popping open which causes the batteries to slip out.  

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> I was getting a bit concerned since I now have about 7-10 days of juice left.
> I thought I was fine when they announced a 3 week lockdown since I estimated I had about 2-3 months worth of juice to carry me through this period.
> Sitting at home resulted in increased vaping and we are now on day 66 of lockdown with no end in sight regarding the ban on tobacco and vaping products.
> And to crown it all I dropped 2 mods on the floor during this time, one of which works intermittently and the other one has a battery door that keeps popping open which causes the batteries to slip out.
> ...



@ddk1979 Use sellotape to keep the battery door shut. Just a small piece does the trick and it's hardly noticeable. I have the same problem on my Vaporesso Armour - the battery is inserted from underneath but keeps popping out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (31/5/20)

Hooked said:


> @ddk1979 Use sellotape to keep the battery door shut. Just a small piece does the trick and it's hardly noticeable. I have the same problem on my Vaporesso Armour - the battery is inserted from underneath but keeps popping out.




@Hooked , the battery door has a spring-loaded pin that completes the electrical circuit.
The pin puts quite a bit of pressure on the door so normal tape does not seem to work.
I was afraid to use stronger tape as it will probably strip the paint but will probably have to do that.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> @Hooked , the battery door has a spring-loaded pin that completes the electrical circuit.
> The pin puts quite a bit of pressure on the door so normal tape does not seem to work.
> I was afraid to use stronger tape as it will probably strip the paint but will probably have to do that.
> 
> .



Masking/duct tape might well damage the paint, but perhaps you could try "painter's tape", available from hardware stores. Painters use this to help them to paint in straight lines, for example, I had a white wall and wanted a blue stripe painted on it. It does not damage the painted surface to which it is attached.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> A BIG THANK YOU to @MrGSmokeFree .
> 
> He is sorting me out with PG and the mixing.
> 
> ...


Only a pleasure @ddk1979  I am done.Will drop tomorrow evening.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/20)

I trust that you didn't make him your usual 24V 18 mg tobacco throat splitter juice 

Well done mate.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (31/5/20)

ddk1979 said:


> A BIG THANK YOU to @MrGSmokeFree .
> 
> He is sorting me out with PG and the mixing.
> 
> ...


glad to know you are all sorted.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 197324
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute did his recipe say 2.5 mg or 25 mg nic?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/20)

Juice mixed and received. - . THANKS A MILLION @MrGSmokeFree . 

Much appreciated.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## LeislB (1/6/20)

@MrGSmokeFree a friend indeed so nice of you to help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 197383
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a great pleasure @ddk1979 . And thank you for my presents. The one is in the fridge  and the other one is being mixed as we speak.

Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/20)

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/20)

LeislB said:


> @MrGSmokeFree a friend indeed so nice of you to help.


@LeislB on this forum we are not just members we are a vape family and here we help each other no matter what

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/20)

I just love threads like this! @MrGSmokeFree you rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just love threads like this! @MrGSmokeFree you rock!


Thank you kindly Uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (2/6/20)

Awesome gesture @MrGSmokeFree, a true hero.

My house needs painting... just saying...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Awesome gesture @MrGSmokeFree, a true hero.
> 
> My house needs painting... just saying...
> 
> Regards


I am in! Just give me some of your lekker net tobacco juice that you make and a beer or two

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

